# Amazon Gift Card Virus Issues Back???



## weedeater (Jul 28, 2018)

I have started seeing this redirect occasionally when getting ready to log on to the site.  I am a Premier Member so I thought it couldn’t happen anymore.  Must be located in one of the adds that come up on the log in page before actually signing in. Is only happening on this site. 

Below is a screen shot of the redirect.  Anybody else seeing this?

Thanks,
 Weedeater


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2018)

Not I.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2018)

I’ve been getting it for last week or so


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jul 29, 2018)

Yeah, I’ve been getting a lot of the same one without even being signed in.


----------



## The Butt Man (Jul 29, 2018)

Yes. I get that message also. I end up having to log out and wait a while then log back in.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 29, 2018)

Same here, started yesterday afternoon. Logged out, cleared cache/history and logged back in. So far hasn't popped up again. Only appears when on this forum.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jul 29, 2018)

I’ve been getting it too.  It was so bad that it popped up about once every 5 minutes.  I cleared cache/history, restarted device and that seemed to have stopped it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## dr k (Jul 29, 2018)

If you don't have a green banner under your Avatar that says premier member, you'll get ads.  If you're a premier member and you don't sign in, you'll get ads until you sign in.  I became a premier member because I was getting scareware from this site only (four virus scareware.)  I didn't care about getting ads.  Becoming a premier member instantly solved this scareware issue because it's embedded in an ad.  Becoming a premier member is for a good cause and no ads and after my one year subscription expires I'll renew but will see if the scareware issue has been solved somehow.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jul 29, 2018)

Dr K, so as a “Premier Member”, do you see the Toyota ad on the screen between posts?  Or does membership online block only the pop up ads?  I have no problem becoming a member to get additional features and to support the site and I’m planning to get a membership. But the pop up ads are a bit much. Again, when it’s bad, I can’t view a post and return to the main page without getting a pop up ad and having to close the site and reopen. And it’s only Amazon...


----------



## dr k (Jul 29, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Dr K, so as a “Premier Member”, do you see the Toyota ad on the screen between posts?  Or does membership online block only the pop up ads?  I have no problem becoming a member to get additional features and to support the site and I’m planning to get a membership. But the pop up ads are a bit much. Again, when it’s bad, I can’t view a post and return the the main page without getting a pop up ad and having to close the site and reopen. And it’s only Amazon...


I have zero ads. Nothing. A few hours after signing up the banner appeared under my avatar and no issues or ads other than the recent site wide email notification issue that's not related to being a Premier Member. I use my Galaxy S7 phone 90% of the time and windows 7 with Chrome.


----------



## weedeater (Jul 29, 2018)

Dr K
I am a Premier Member. I am getting the redirect while I am signing in. I just tried it several times in a row.  If I sign in quickly I usually get in with no problems. If I am slow putting sign in info in then I get the redirect.  When the site first comes up before I sign in there are adds scrolling on the page.  Once I sign in as a Premier Member those adds go away but if I stay on that page long enough before getting add free one of them gets me.

Weedeater


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2018)

#1
Please, if you already haven't, contact the Administrators about the bugs, just to be sure they know and can address it.
#2
Click on 'Stay Logged In' and don't log out.
It works for me.


----------



## dr k (Jul 29, 2018)

weedeater said:


> Dr K
> I am a Premier Member. I am getting the redirect while I am signing in. I just tried it several times in a row.  If I sign in quickly I usually get in with no problems. If I am slow putting sign in info in then I get the redirect.  When the site first comes up before I sign in there are adds scrolling on the page.  Once I sign in as a Premier Member those adds go away but if I stay on that page long enough before getting add free one of them gets me.
> 
> Weedeater


I make sure the always signed in box is checked when signing in so every few days I'll have to sign in again and make sure that box is checked. It maybe from restarting phones and computers every week after installing updates when I have to sign in again.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 29, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> #1
> Please, if you already haven't, contact the Administrators about the bugs, just to be sure they know and can address it.
> #2
> Click on 'Stay Logged In' and don't log out.
> It works for me.


I don’t sign out. I get the pop up frequently. Does premier membership make a difference in pop ups


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you for letting us know about this.. I have been getting this recently from various other sites as well. It's one of those things we have to stay on top of. I will report this and they should be able to issue a fix for this fairly quickly.

Once again, thank you for letting us know so we can squash it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 29, 2018)

Can you guys let us know what device you are seeing this on? Any other information such as operating system, browser, etc is very helpful.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 30, 2018)

Apple I phone 6. Safari browser


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jul 30, 2018)

Apple iPad Mini, Safari browser


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2018)

No problems here,

Lenovo Y70, Win10, Firefox
Moto Z, Android 8.0, Firefox
AVG Security and AdBlocker on both


----------



## weedeater (Jul 30, 2018)

IPad Mini, Safari browser

I have to say that it has not happened since shortly after I started this thread. I noticed the last few times I have signed in that there were no adds prior to the sign in which was the issue I was having.  Being a Premier Member the adds go away after I sign in but one of them was getting me prior to execution of the sign in.

Weedeater


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jul 30, 2018)

iPad using Safari browser.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 30, 2018)

weedeater said:


> IPad Mini, Safari browser
> 
> I have to say that it has not happened since shortly after I started this thread. I noticed the last few times I have signed in that there were no adds prior to the sign in which was the issue I was having.  Being a Premier Member the adds go away after I sign in but one of them was getting me prior to execution of the sign in.
> 
> Weedeater


Mine went away too


----------



## Ishi (Jul 31, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Apple I phone 6. Safari browser


X2!! iPhone 6 mine has been going on for a week or two. I’m always signed in. Very irritating


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 31, 2018)

Ishi said:


> X2!! iPhone 6 mine has been going on for a week or two. I’m always signed in. Very irritating


Yes it was. I donated shortly after posting here. Haven’t had an issue since and I was on a lot yesterday


----------



## Ishi (Jul 31, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Yes it was. I donated shortly after posting here. Haven’t had an issue since and I was on a lot yesterday


I just signed up for a membership! I hope this helps the pop ups plus this site is worth supporting.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 31, 2018)

Ishi said:


> I just signed up for a membership! I hope this helps the pop ups plus this site is worth supporting.


Awesome. I’ve not had any issues since.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 31, 2018)

Ads are a necessary evil but they come with some issues as well that we have to deal with. This is why we created memberships.. gives you an opportunity to help the forum and yourself at the same time. win-win. I appreciate the support!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jul 31, 2018)

Jeff,
Thanks for all you do with this site for all of us!  This is one of the best on site communities that I have ever seen.  And it all starts at the top. I started as a guest just reading posts, then joined and started posting. Now I’m ready to officially join with a membership. Not just because it stops the ads, but because it is the right thing to do.  I know running the site has its expenses and ads are a way of covering some of the costs.  The “on site” ads are easy to live with and do not get in the way of using the site at all. The “pop up” ads are another story. They make using the site unpleasant and will eventually run some people off. I know these “pop up” ads are not of your doing and are considered by all an invasion of your site. Thanks for listening to your members and looking into getting them turned off. 

I encourage all of us, as site users, to consider joining as a member to help support our online community. (Steps off Soapbox). Now where do a send my payment?
Thanks again Jeff!
Dave


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 31, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Jeff,
> Thanks for all you do with this site for all of us!  This is one of the best on site communities that I have ever seen.  And it all starts at the top. I started as a guest just reading posts, then joined and started posting. Now I’m ready to officially join with a membership. Not just because it stops the ads, but because it is the right thing to do.  I know running the site has its expenses and ads are a way of covering some of the costs.  The “on site” ads are easy to live with and do not get in the way of using the site at all. The “pop up” ads are another story. They make using the site unpleasant and will eventually run some people off. I know these “pop up” ads are not of your doing and are considered by all an invasion of your site. Thanks for listening to your members and looking into getting them turned off.
> 
> I encourage all of us, as site users, to consider joining as a member to help support our online community. (Steps off Soapbox). Now where do a send my payment?
> ...



Dave, Thank you for the kind words.

My system uses Paypal by default (credit/debit cards or a Paypal account) but I am also happy to accept checks and money orders as well if that works better for you. You can check the membership levels you want to purchase HERE.

I will message you the address for using snail mail.

If you choose to mail a check, let me know and I'll start the membership right away instead of making you wait for the check to arrive.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jul 31, 2018)

Jeff, I found the link and used your PayPal option. I’m now a member!
Thanks for the quick reply....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 31, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Jeff, I found the link and used your PayPal option. I’m now a member!
> Thanks for the quick reply....



Ah.. I'm as blind as a bat apparently:)

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jul 31, 2018)

Jeff, 
I meant that “I’m now a member!” as a proud statement and not a “how did you not see my new status”.   Just wanted to clear that up. 
Dave


----------

